# Valve Files Trademark for Half-Life 3



## Patchouli (Oct 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

Pretty sure this is photoshopped. You can tell by the pixels, and I've seen a lot of shops in my day.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 1, 2013)

It happened so hard that it brought down Neogaf.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

I have vowed to the Gods of Gaming that I will not believe anything about Half Life 3 until I start the Story mode on max details


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

They're probably renewing the trademark or protecting the name.

Calm down, guys! Don't do this to yourself!

CALM DOWN


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2013)

various files collections

MY FAITH IN THAT COUNTDOWN WAS NOT FOR NAUGHT.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

>Valve successfully counts to three for the first time in the recent announcements
>Half Life 3 gets trademarked immediately afterwards

Valve has evolved into Valv3


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2013)

exclusive to steam?


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> exclusive to steam?



It might be for a month or so but I wouldn't expect more than that. 

Anyways, we should be getting an announcement sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

May Gaben have mercy on our souls.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Please Gaben let this be real


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2013)

Gabe I'm coming for you if you fuck with my heart


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Please Gaben let this be real



Unless that document is a fake then HL-3 is happening.  Expect an announcement sometime in the next few months and then gameplay footage at E3.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

GAF is still down  The thread is on the first page of reddit.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2013)

Extremely relevant to my interests...extremely...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> GAF is still down  The thread is on the first page of reddit.



The thread related to this only has like 400 posts. Although the coincidence is hilarious indeed


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

What the hell with happen to the internet if this really gets announced and will look as impressive as the '03 E3 showing?


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 1, 2013)

We must keep calm and wait for it to get confirmed.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

If this isn't true I will find Gaben fat ass and throw him off a cliff


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2013)

_Tyler Malka ‏@NeoGAF 2h

NeoGAF is on the Reddit front page at the moment with Half-Life 3 trademark filing news. Site may be slow for a bit!_

yeah


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51KZhYhzkPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 1, 2013)

I went to gaf and it's down. All my Lols. Please be true gaben.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2013)

Is Half-Life that great? I've only played Portal 2, LFD and LFD 2 from Valve. Anybody got a review form it?


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Is Half-Life that great? I've only played Portal 2, LFD and LFD 2 from Valve. Anybody got a review form it?



The Half-Life games are still some of the best experiences you'll find in the fps genre.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 1, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Is Half-Life that great? I've only played Portal 2, LFD and LFD 2 from Valve. Anybody got a review form it?



Both the original and the sequel are among the finest shooters ever made,with Half Life 1 being in my opinion the greatest shooter ever made.

And it spawned Counter Strike.

Also,the news broke NeoGaf..


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2013)

Gordon Freeman is perhaps the best silent protagonist out there and HL set a new standard of FPS when it came out.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems I'm gonna have to grab both of these games later in the holidays. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 1, 2013)

I swear to God if this is a hoax there will be blood to pay in Bellevue


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Seems I'm gonna have to grab both of these games later in the holidays. Thanks for the comments.



If you can't stomach the graphics of HL1, there's a mod called Black Mesa which makes Half Life 1 look pretty good.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the exclusive that will save the wii u


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

> Today we learned that the trademark for Half-Life 3 was registered by Valve, and now we get a further piece of confirmation, thanks to hawk-eyed NeoGAF user Ekim.
> 
> Valve Software’s bug tracking site now includes a group for “Half-Life 3″ and a second group named “Half-Life 3 Core”, basically confirming that the game is indeed in development. You don’t look for bugs in a game you aren’t developing, after all.
> 
> ...





Valve is teasing the us.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 1, 2013)

Would be glorious if valve is just trolling.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Valve stop teasing 

My heart can't handle it anymore


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 1, 2013)

I spent too many years waiting for Beyond Good and Evil's Jade to come home and it never happened. 

So I'm not going to wait and hold my breath waiting for Alyx to arrive back.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2013)

GordAlyx is so canon lub. pek


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This is the exclusive that will save the wii u



Oh god
Imagine it

Valve gives us screenshots and videos, a huge ARG and all that shit for Half Life 3, hyping us up to the max....

and then...

"Half Life 3 will be a WiiU exclusive"

Gaming forums would explode like nothing ever before.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Oh god
> Imagine it
> 
> Valve gives us screenshots and videos, a huge ARG and all that shit for Half Life 3, hyping us up to the max....
> ...



There will be enough rage to give birth to Khorne.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 1, 2013)

Mael said:


> Gordon Freeman is perhaps the best silent protagonist out there and HL set a new standard of FPS when it came out.



he disagrees




anyway when i buy my new video card, i'll reinstall HL2


----------



## Furious George (Oct 2, 2013)

*cums*            .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 2, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> he disagrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing is both their games have been in development hell for about the same amount of time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2013)

Steam machine exclusive launch title.

Called it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lHgbbM9pu4[/youtube]


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Oh god
> Imagine it
> 
> Valve gives us screenshots and videos, a huge ARG and all that shit for Half Life 3, hyping us up to the max....
> ...




Imagine the death threats to Nintendo and gabe. 



Anyway if this is real I doubt it's a steamOS exclusive. Im 
pretty sure this is not the way valve goes about things.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 2, 2013)

hell to the yes if Kelly Bailey is back on board!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2013)

guys

various files collections



> Update 1:
> We can now confirm that the "Half-Life 3" trademark has been removed from the Trademarks and Design Registration Office of the European Union (OHIM) website. The entrant appears to have disappeared entirely after only being listed on the website database for little over a week, allowing us to identify that the trademark's listing was more than likely a hoax intended to generate fake buzz for a game which is unlikely to appear for several years. Returning readers may remember when we had discussed how the "Half-Life 3" listing was previously never officially checked or authenticated before its removal.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> guys
> 
> various files collections



Oooooooouch. 

Cue the death of whoever did that.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 4, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Cue the death of whoever did that.



Let Gaben devour his soul


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2013)

well, it seems the Jira leak is at least legit.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2013)

again, the Jira leak is probably legit, so there's that:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2013)

The Jira leak was the real decider of the whole thing this time, IN GABEN YOU MUST TRUST. THEY'RE OUT THERE FINISHING GORDON'S FIGHT.


----------

